
Life360 IPOs in Australia to avoid “unclean” late-stage venture terms - phissk
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/12/life360-went-public-on-the-australian-securities-exchange.html
======
phissk
Hulls said one of the key things that attracted him was that the ASX presented
a viable way to avoid late-stage U.S. investment firms, who can offer quite a
lot of money for start-ups but also add unfavorable terms for founders. For
example, their money can come with preferences that make it hard for employees
to make much money in an IPO or acquisition.

“You get these really big valuations, but they have a ton of structure on
them,” Hulls said. “They’re really not clean terms.”

